# eCockpit TOD in Visu formatiern



## Otwin (20 August 2015)

Moin,

ich spiele gerade etwas mit eCockpit.
Ich habe versucht, eine Zeit (TOD) in der Visu darzustellen.
Angezeigt bekomme ich aber immer "TOD#00:00"
Also der Wert ändert sich schon, aber wie bekomme ich das TOD# weg?

Bei Codesys 2.3 kann man einstellen, wie Zeiten angezeigt werden sollen, aber im eCockpit finde ich nirgends eine Möglichkeit.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## Termi (3 September 2015)

Hallo 
ja ich, z.B. so:

s_Zeitanzeige :=  OSCAT_BASIC.DT_TO_STRF(Zeit_8204_1, 0, '#J #H.#D.#A #N:#R:#T', 2);

und im Rechteck darstellen lassen.

Chris


----------



## Otwin (4 September 2015)

Termi schrieb:


> Hallo
> ja ich, z.B. so:
> 
> s_Zeitanzeige :=  OSCAT_BASIC.DT_TO_STRF(Zeit_8204_1, 0, '#J #H.#D.#A #N:#R:#T', 2);
> ...



Hi, danke für deine Antwort.

Das TOD in einen String zu schreiben geht natürlich, aber erstens ist das doch etwas aufwendig, wenn man mehrere Zeiten darstellen will und zweitens:
was machst du, wenn du die Zeit im HMI ändern willst, zB für eine Zeitschaltuhr?

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## Termi (4 September 2015)

Hi,
was ist denn an der Oscat aufwendig? Geile Tools. Vielleicht solltest Du mal posten was Du wirklich brauchst! Die Basic-Anfrage war, wie ich TOD weg bekomme oder?
Ach, ich habe eine Zeitschaltuhr programmiert, weil es die in "e!.." noch nicht gibt. Wo ist das Problem?
Chris


----------



## Otwin (7 September 2015)

Termi schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist denn an der Oscat aufwendig? Geile Tools. Vielleicht solltest Du mal posten was Du wirklich brauchst! Die Basic-Anfrage war, wie ich TOD weg bekomme oder?
> Ach, ich habe eine Zeitschaltuhr programmiert, weil es die in "e!.." noch nicht gibt. Wo ist das Problem?
> Chris



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Oscat aufwendig ist.
Aber wenn ich für jeden Wert, den ich anzeigen will nochmal eine extra String-Variable anlegen muss, dann finde ich das schon aufwendig.
Zumal ich diese Variable dann nicht mehr in der Visu beschreiben kann.

Was ich suche ist doch ganz einfach: Das Verhalten, wie es in Codesys 2.3 auch gegeben war.
Ich möchte einfach eine Zeit in der Visu anzeigen und ändern können.
Egal ob jetzt für eine Zeitschaltuhr, oder irgendeine sonstige Funktion, die halt die eingabe einer Uhrzeit durch den Benutzer erfordert.

Otwin


----------



## Termi (8 September 2015)

sorry da bin ich raus. Ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen.

Chris


----------

